# Canadian International One Loft 2014



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Home page for our web-site has been updated for 2014. Please check it out.....

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com

Bill.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. Our new 2014 website is now up.
This is our 5th Year and we look forward to having our biggest year yet.
We are starting to take reservations and will start to accept birds starting Saturday April 12th until Saturday May 17th, which is only 5 weeks.
All birds being shipped from the USA can be shipped to Dale Zehr in NY.
This year we will have only one FREE shipping day for American birds.
All American birds MUST be shipped to Dale Zehr on Monday April 14th so we can have the birds in NY within the next day or two. We take care of all health certificates and transportation costs and there is no quarantine needed for USA birds. This avoids putting the birds through extra stress unlike when shipping birds overseas.
All new arrivals (teams) will be quarantined individually this year in a separate loft right on the property before being placed into the main race loft.
In 2014 we are having a 6 race series of 100, 110, 125, 150, 200 and 300 miles. 
After many conversations, with many fanciers we have decided to also have only one extra optional 375 mile race after the main 300 mile race that you as the fancier can choose (if you want) to enter.
The 375 mile race will be at least 2 weeks after the final 300 miler. This will ensure the birds plenty of recuperation time.
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE is over 400 feet long. The loft was designed with maximum ventilation. They are also fitted throughout with hardwood grated grill floors so that birds never walk on their droppings and they can not pick at any spilled grains. The lofts are also outfitted with state of the art square box perches with 45 degree bottoms that prevent the birds below from ever getting soiled from birds perched above, and the birds never step in their own droppings. This also creates perfect daily monitoring of all droppings. The fronts are completely outfitted with aviaries so that birds are settled in groups. Once the birds are all settled, they are liberated all together every nice day and all birds trap in for clocking in the centre of the loft, in one location only. We believe this to be very important so that all clocking is completely fair to all birds on race day.
We spared no expense in building the best possible loft for One Loft Racing. We also have one of the best race trailers available on the market. Our race trailer was built in the USA by number one builders of race pigeon trailers DAVIS WELDING and FABRICATIONS. Our race trailer is an all aluminum state of the art built with electrical fans, lighting, water pumping system and a one sided automatic spontaneous one lever release.
No one is ever allowed to enter in or near the lofts except staff, FCI delegates and our veterinarian Dr. Purtil.
This ensures maximum biological health security once birds start to arrive. 
We are a World Class professional race and must do everything possible for the health and well being of the birds.
The birds at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE are also fed the best Canadian grains and mixtures available from BADEN FEEDS. We also use only the best European minerals, pick stones and grit from NATURAL. As far as vitamins and medications we use only the best products from VITA-KING. These are the medication products that we used when we flew our own birds here in Canada. Our management system is proven, as our system was very successful in winning many open races, band races and numerous Champion birds, average speeds and the all time record of 6 consecutive years Overall Old birds and Young birds combined Champion loft in the history of the Largest combine in Canada. We are very confident in our ability along with our staff of providing a World class ONE Loft Race. We are the largest most competitive One loft race in North America, with a record average of over 1300 birds entered every year, and the BIGGEST PAY OUTS every year.
We have attracted some of the biggest names from Canada and from all across the United States every year and we invite you to be part of one of the greatest One Loft Races in the world.
You can see more information at www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com
We look forward to seeing everyone here on Race day as the excitement starts to build and we look forward to seeing who will be the breeder of the 1st PLACE WINNER in 2014 !!! Good luck to All !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. It has been extremely cold in this part of the country and most have not even thought about mating up their birds. Hopefully the weather will start to improve shortly.
As for other news: The South African Million Dollar race was flown this past weekend and it was an extremely tough race with only 53 birds clocked in on the day from over 400 miles with the last bird on the day clocking over 13 hours on the wing, bred by Ganus Family Loft. This GFL bird was bred from a half brother of Filip Normans 1st place winner Sun City Million Dollar race mated on to a daughter of MONO LISA, and was the highest winning pool bird ever since the South Africa race started. Winning over $100,000 DOLLARS in pools clocking 15 times in the top 1% !!.
These were the supreme birds with the guts and determination to never give up and it takes real breeding to continue to stay on the wing after 9 hours when most birds would give up!
Congratulations to Karl Ziefle from Germany for having the 1st Prize winning bird in the final race !! For sure a proud moment in any ones pigeon career !! Congratulations to the First American bird clocked, finishing 4th overall for Quest Syndicate - Barker. Congratulations to The Grand Average winner who was Frank Locante of USA. Congratulations to the first Canadian bird finishing 80th overall for Engelbrecht Lofts. Finally Congratulations to the Car Race Average winner, a Canadian bird for Eldorado Lofts Canada.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. February is now here and the weather has started to get milder in this part of the country. In the next few weeks most fanciers in this part of the country will start to mate up their birds.
We are now starting to take reservations for the 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.
We ask you to please start signing up, or you can just call us at 905-478-1511. We are more than happy to explain any questions you may have and you can also leave a message or you can email us and we will sign you up.
We are looking forward to another BIG year and we are pleased to have you all back for some real good competition.
Many times we are asked if older young one's are an advantage and the answer is, we have seen no advantage over the last 4 years. We believe it still comes down to breeding a super as we have seen many times some of the younger birds do very well in the end. We also can tell you that every year most of the top birds in the 300 mile race are half way up on the 6th flight with a few dropping the 7th flight. The body moult has completed the covering feathers and our system ensures that most of the birds are not in a body moult. This however varies somewhat on certain years, mostly depending on the weather throughout the year and temperature during the spring and summer. The birds are trained often which also affects slowing down the moult. We hope this answers some of your questions. We will start keeping up frequent updates, and we will answer some of your questions and concerns on this diary. In this way we can share our ideas and views with everyone.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all is well. 
Reservations are starting to come in. We have been asked if replacement birds are allowed for birds lost before May 20th. We have decided that it is best to allow every fancier, 3 extra FREE birds for every paid team of 6 birds entered at no additional cost. This would work out to $60 dollars per bird plus taxes. This would also save every fancier time and extra costs of shipping boxes and shipping fees. There is no better, or more affordable perch fee in North America with a chance to compete against the best, biggest and largest competition in North America with an entry fee of only $60 dollars per bird.
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE continues to be the leader in the most affordable, professional ONE LOFT RACE in the WORLD ! We continue to be the BIGGEST PAY OUT RACE in Canada every year !!!.
Do not be left out for another year !! Come join the excitement on the Labour day Weekend and see who will be the WINNER of the 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. Hope to see you all here !!!!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, hope all is well.
We have had several calls and emails about the 3 extra birds that will be allowed THIS YEAR in the 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.
For the 3 extra birds allowed for every paid 6 bird team there is no extra cost or activation needed. You simply send 9 birds total for $1,200 Dollars and taxes are included. So all you pay is $1,200 dollars for all nine birds.
When you break it down, $600 dollars goes towards prize money which works out to $66 dollars per bird entry money.
Then the perch fee works out to $59 Dollars per bird x 9 birds = $ 531 dollars, plus 13 % taxes on 9 perch fee is $ 69 dollars.
So total with taxes included = $1,200. We hope this is easy for all to understand.
Again there is no better and more affordable One loft Race in North America with every year a record amount of prize money to be won !! Every year we average over 1300 birds entered and there were a record 1600 birds entered in 2012.
Please share this with all your friends as we would love to have everyone here for competition against some of the biggest names and breeders in Canada and the USA !!! 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one, we have had interest from several other fanciers asking for the optional 325, 350 and 375 mile races as we had last year. I know many of you also like this format as did myself. I am now planning to bring that format back.
I would like your opinion, if you think going 3 weeks in a row would be best, of course weather permitting and depending on the difficulty of the last flight we can spread it out a little later. I know with good releases we would have no problem clocking many day birds, and conditioning the birds for this type of racing is not a problem for me.
Again another question is cost, as we want to keep it affordable and create the interest for the fanciers.
Another idea is also to create a point system for these 3 last long races, as they will be separate from the regular program and have a good potion of the prize money paid out at the end. I truly believe this is the only way to see which are the true Ace birds and awarding a good portion of the prize money to the best point birds would insure that the true best birds are awarded the big prize money. Please give as your feed back and we will come up with a plan.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. It is now mid February and most fanciers have now started to mate their birds in Canada and the northern States as it has been one of the coldest and snowiest winters in a long time.
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE is preparing for our 5th. year of racing.
We are the largest, biggest and most affordable One loft race in North America. Averaging over 1300 birds every year with a fantastic BEST Pay structure.
This year we have decided that it would save a lot of time, money and extra work for all fanciers by allowing 3 extra birds for every team of 6 birds. So everyone can send in 9 birds for the same cost of 6 birds which is $1200. That is 9 birds completely activated. This is fantastic for out of area fanciers and American fanciers as having to ship replacement birds is very costly for shipping fees, boxes, crates etc. All nine birds are completely activated which works out to 66 dollars per bird for perch fee and taxes. There is no better deal, or more affordable race for the fancier.
This year again we will be having an EXTRA DONATED BONUS PRIZE of $5,000 Dollars for the first bird clocked with an AU or IF band ON THE FINAL MAIN 300 MILE RACE. This is a completely donated prize on top of our 100 % prize money payout ! 
We offer FREE SHIPPING for American Fanciers. You can just simply ship your birds on Monday April 14th to Dale Zehr, 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage NY. 13619 Phone: 1 315 771 90811.
Please see our website for more details at www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com 
Or you can call Tony Alves at 905 478 1511.
Every year we pay out $ 25,000 DOLLARS for the first place winner !!! Other prizes will be adjusted depending on the amount of entries. We invite you to join us, for the greatest North American competition against the biggest names from Canada and the USA !! 

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. Thank you for reading our diary.
There has been a lot of feedback on the EXTRA DONATED BONUS PRIZE. Yes, we have a $5,000 prize for the first AU or IF bird clocked in the 2014 main 300 mile race at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. As it is written, this is a totally DONATED BONUS PRIZE. This donated prize does not come from the prize money. 100% of the prize money is always paid out, so this donated prize is a completely separate promotional prize.
There has also been concerns about the American fanciers already getting a 10% + discount on the current exchange rate of the dollar. I realize the dollar does fluctuate every day. What we do and we have done already last year was any entry paid in US funds will also win prizes paid in US funds. It does not matter if you are Canadian or American. So simply if you pay US Dollars, you collect in US Dollars.
As you may already know the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE has been at the forefront of our sport in donating not only fantastic promotional prizes. We have also donated to many other great causes, which we can proudly say.
We donated a complete free entry for the Sandy Storm Auction in New Jersey; we donated a complete free entry for Jerico JP Garcia, the child who needed medical help in the Philippines; We donated a round of young-birds for the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union Lady Auxiliary that was auctioned off raising I believe around $ 3,000 dollars at the time.
We have also been one of the biggest supporters and advertisers of the CU YEAR BOOK.
We have also raised over $10,000 Dollars for Sick Children's Hospital in Toronto from Auctions of the 2010 and 2011 top 20 prize winners at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. The Canadian International One Loft Race or myself never made a single dollar from these auctions. As a matter of fact, we still continue to donate to Sick Children's Hospital today. So you can clearly see that donating and promoting our sport is a huge part of what we do.
At NO TIME, has it ever been my intention or the intention of the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE to hurt any one or any organization in our sport. We are supporters and members of every North American Organization including The CU, the AU and the IF. We have also been asked "What message am I sending to the Canadian racing pigeon fanciers when I encourage them to band with AU or IF bands". I would like to remind you and every one else, that again we support all organizations and respect the right of every one to have free will and choice of belonging to what ever organization they wish to belong. And at no time do we encourage or promote anyone to buy only certain particular bands.
I appreciate your suggestions to re-consider my decision and change my post. Unfortunately, at this moment we believe the right thing to do is keep our word and continue with this donated prize as promised.
We hope this clears up any misunderstanding. We also hope that every one understands the reason for these donated prizes is to promote our race and encourage American Fanciers to join the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.
Remember, the bigger the competition, the more prestige there is in winning. We are again looking forward to a fun filled and competitive year and I hope to see you and every one else here for a great weekend !!.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, Hope all is well.
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE** will start to accept entries on Saturday April 12 at the loft.
If you are shipping from the ***USA you must ship your birds on Monday APRIL 14th in the morning so that your birds can be in New York by the next day, or 2 days. If shipping from USA, PLEASE DO NOT SHIP your birds before this day so that we can get them into Canada right away and this will avoid any extra stress on the birds.
USA birds can be shipped to Dale Zehr, 10632 Jackson Lane
Carthage, NY 13619. Phone 315 771 9081.
CANADIAN SHIPPING *** If shipping from Canada by air, please also ship your birds on Monday APRIL 14th or any other Monday after.

PLEASE REMEMBER THAT YOU CAN SHIP 3 EXTRA BIRDS with every team of 6 birds, So that is 9 birds for $1200 and all birds are fully activated, so there is no extra cost ! 
Please call us or email us and leave a message if you are shipping birds so that we are prepared.

Email: [email protected]

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, The 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE will start accepting birds Saturday April 12th at the loft. If you are shipping by air from Canada please ship on Monday April 14th.
American breeders MUST ship on Monday April 14th by US Postal service to Dale Zehr.

Dale Zehr
10632 Jackson Lane
Carthage, NY
13619
Phone: 315-771-9081

Please remember to mark Canadian International on your shipping box.
Please include your cheque with birds, cost is $1,200 Dollars for 9 bird team. All 9 birds are completely activated and there is no extra costs. We look forward to having you as a participant and wish every one the best of luck.
2014 will be another great year of competition and may you be the fortunate breeder of the 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE WINNER!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
We have received our first shipment of American birds. There has been 150 birds delivered in the first week.
This year many fanciers in the Northern USA and Canada are behind in their breeding due to the unusually cold winter we've had. Many American lofts have asked for a later second shipment for USA birds. We now have set a new shipment day for American birds. If you are in the USA and would like to send birds you can do so on Monday MAY 19th.
Please call us or e-mail us if you need any information. American birds can be shipped to Dale Zehr on Monday May 19th.

Email to: [email protected] Phone: 905-478-1511.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. The grass is starting to turn green and spring is finally here, but many fanciers have had a difficult breeding season with the cold winter so we will except birds until the first week of June.
This should give everyone enough time to have their youngsters ready.
In the first 2 weeks we have already received close to 300 birds from across Canada and the USA.
We have also set A NEW SECOND SHIPPING DATE for American birds.
If in the USA, you can just simply ship your birds by US POSTAL SERVICE on May 19th. to Dale Zehr in N.Y. and we will take care of all costs of getting the birds into Canada. There has been some excellent birds already sent in and they are doing fine. We are looking forward to a big year and we will be receiving many more birds over the next few weeks.
Many fanciers have asked about what the best age for sending birds in and we prefer around 5 to 6 weeks of age and they are eating well. Also many of the best birds in the final race are birds sent in the month of May.
These younger birds seem to learn the game well, as we believe that young pigeons that start training at a young age seem to do better on average. This has been our observation, but does not mean that older youngsters that start training at an older age can not be supers. Most of the top birds on the final race are usually on the 6th. flight and covering feathers are grown in. This has also been one of our observations.
Looking forward to hearing from you. Email: [email protected] Phone: 905-478-1511

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. The birds are looking well and the first groups are out of quarantine.
There have been many new teams entered, and there are already close to 500 birds entered in the first 3 weeks.
We are expecting about 1200 or more birds again this year! We will except birds up to June 1st .
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE is the largest, biggest and most affordable one loft race in North America with an average of over 1300 birds entered every year since 2010. We are the biggest pay out race in Canada every year and there is no better competition one loft race with a 7 race series, and with an intense training program !
THE EXCITEMENT IS REALLY STARTING TO BUILD UP !! You can still enter a team or more, so don't be left out for the 2014 season. We are expert handlers with PROVEN race results to back our words! Competition will be tough and the true Aces will be there to shine on race day. There has been some outstanding birds sent in already and may your birds be in the early prizes come the BIG DAY !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. In the last few days the weather has turned very nice and the birds are looking fantastic.
We are expecting our next shipment of USA birds next week, so if you are in the USA you can ship on Monday May 19th. to Dale Zehr in NY. All information is on the website. www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com
Also DO NOT forget there is an EXTRA DONATED BONUS PRIZE of $5,000.00 DOLLARS for the first AU or IF banded bird clocked in the main 300 mile race, and that is extra on top of the 100% PRIZE MONEY PAID OUT. 
Please make sure if delivering birds in person that you deliver on the weekends. If you are bringing birds in person at different times, please call ahead. Phone:905-478-1511
We MUST warn you that the lofts and property are protected by serious guard dogs and we do not want to see anyone hurt ! We do have warning signs, and they must be obeyed in order for everyone's safety! Thank you for your cooperation in this matter. Canadian birds will be excepted up to JUNE 1st. Looking forward to seeing you all !!


Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. We are still accepting birds until the first week of June. If you are in the USA and want to ship birds, you must ship this coming MONDAY MAY 19TH to Dale Zehr in N.Y. Please remember that there is a $5,000.00 DOLLAR EXTRA BONUS PRIZE for the first AU or IF banded bird clocked in the final main 300 mile race!! A team of 9 birds for $1.200 dollars and all birds are activated .

US SHIPPERS: send birds to

Dale Zehr
10632 Jackson Lane
Carthage, NY
13619
315 771 9081

The Canadian International One Loft Race is the largest race in Canada, averaging over 1,300 birds each year. Paying out over $100,000 in winnings every year! There is no better deal for your dollar.
Send your birds now and don't miss out on the 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE!

- Tony Alves


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all is well.
There are now over 700 birds already entered for the 2014 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !!,
There are still more teams coming and it is still possible to reserve a team or more.
We will accept birds up to the first week of June. Give us a call or e-mail us to get in !!!!
[email protected] Phone: 905-478-1511.
There are some real awesome birds here already and it will be stiff competition to the top !! There are some great competitors from across Canada and the USA again this year !!
Remember this year offers again like last year an EXTRA $5,000.00 DOLLAR DONATED BONUS PRIZE on top of the 100% prize pay-out for the FIRST AU or IF banded bird clocked at the final 300 mile main race !!!
The excitement begins as we get closer to the big day ! Rest assure that we are doing all that is possible to give you the best one loft race experience with a whole series of races as you watch every week how your birds perform against the best of North America !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. We are getting ready to close off receiving entries.
For those who still have incomplete teams, please try to get the rest of your birds in as soon as possible.
There are over 800 birds already entered and it will be another great year of competition ! Thanks to every one who has entered birds this year already. As appreciation to our participants we are going to offer 5 teams of FREE PERCH FEE to the first five participants who call or email us that already have a team entered in 2014 ! That is going to cost only $600 Dollars for 9 birds which saves you $600 Dollars !! To qualify you must have a team entered in 2014. You must also have the birds here no later then this coming weekend of JUNE 7 and 8th. This is another way creating more competition and prize money for all the participants. You can email us, or call and leave a message.
Please don't hesitate to contact us right away. If you have not entered a team yet, you still can by this coming weekend and also qualify for the free perch fee bonus on a second team or more !! Best of LUCK!!!

Email: [email protected] Phone: 905-478-1511

- Tony Alves


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one.
It has been a difficult few days in our farm area as it was hit by a flash tornado, Luckily we are alive and so are the birds.
There were 9 birds that were hurt, but luckily the birds were able to survive a miracle. A big portion of our lofts were severely damaged by the hurricane force winds but a good portion was not damaged at all. Thank God for that. I just made it to the house before being killed by flying debris. Some of our big trees were completely up rooted and there was not great damage to the house. However in Angus they were not so lucky were many homes experienced heavy damage.
All in all the birds are alive and so are we !! We are working the birds slow and patiently and are not going to rush anything in the best interest of the birds. Thanks for the many calls already and it is time to celebrate LIFE !!!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
We have joined all birds together from every section and have had open hole over the last few days. We are not forcing any birds to fly yet, and we will let them do this on their own and they can come and go freely into the loft and aviaries as they please during most part of the day. Some of the older birds act and fly like widower cocks and are looking quite well.
The next few days are going to be pretty warm for this part of the country and it sure is nice for the birds.
Please if you have not sent in your payment, do so right away. We well keep you updated as we go along.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy Canada Day.
The birds continue to fly better every day and it looks like the end of this heat spell and back to more normal Canadian weather over the next few days. It was an interesting day as we drove a 7 hour round trip to Tobermory and back to pick up an American bird that ended up way up there after being out for a loft fly. It is amazing what pigeons can do. The day started off with a speeding ticket in Barrie, but a nice conversation about pigeon racing with the police officer who is new to Canada from England was soon defused as his attention grew excited about the fact that pigeon racing does happen in Canada !! He did have knowledge about our sport and obviously knows friends or has family back home that race pigeons.
We even invited him to come down for the main event and who knows we just might have gained another member !! 
On the other hand a bird came back to the loft today with its band cut off !! What a sick prank and we hate to say this, but it probably was done by another fancier !! Who ever you are, pray to GOD that we never find out who you are. Because we will make sure to it that you never fly pigeons again !
We will be putting out our first inventory in a few days before training begins. We will post back soon.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. The birds are really starting to fly well with some groups going for one and a half hours.
Training will start in a few days and you can check the inventory list on our home page. Best of luck in 2014.

www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. We have taken the birds on 6 short tosses and are watching the weather very carefully, and are training in only good weather. The training is going well. We will start posting training results when we get further out.
The birds are being trained in small groups until we get them further out. The first race will be later than Aug. 4th. so hopefully by the next week depending on the weather. It is important to stick to our set race dates, but even more important is that the birds are not rushed if they are not fully trained when those days come. Please be patient as we prepare the birds properly.
We have been asked about the health of the birds and they are doing well. We will put out a small video in the next few days and all can see how the birds are looking.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
On Friday Aug. 1st we took 540 birds on their 60 mile toss. The birds were released in groups of about 90 birds per group between 10:15 AM and 11:15 AM. The winds were a light head wind with clear skies at release with a few clouds back home. The birds have been trained 1,1, 3,10, 20, 30, 40,50 miles and were in very good shape.
We arrived back home at 1PM with the weather perfect and a few clouds in the sky all along the course.
The birds should have been home by then as the day before they beat us home from the 50 mile toss in the same conditions. When we got home a few birds were just starting to arrive at 1PM at about 1:30 PM a sudden severe thunder storm with high damaging winds and marble size hail came in with little warning, and it was impossible for the birds to come through.
At around 6 PM there were only 30 birds home, by then the skies cleared a little around 6:30 PM and then about another 120 birds managed to make it home after 7 and 8 hours on the wing. So there were about 150 birds home that evening and another 50 birds the next day, and today (Sunday), only 4 birds home as of 3:30 PM today.
We believe the birds did not even try to attempt to fly in to the storm and most went east away from the storm.
It has been heart breaking for us as this is the third time in 5 years that we have had such a smash toss in training toss.
We are out of words. It is like a bad dream that we hope to wake up from. We have tried our best and were working the birds well, but no one predicted this severe storm that came with no warning.
We have not posted any training results until we are training as a whole group release. We did an inventory under results trainer today, of all the birds that have completed our training program up to now. We are hoping many more birds will work their way back over the next few weeks. Training will resume in a few days, later arrivals will be rested and worked back to condition. We feel horrible for the breeders and it all weighs heavily upon our shoulders.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
We continue to take the birds on a few short tosses and they are being released in groups on nice days.
The weather now seems like it will further delay our first 100 mile money race as it calls for a lot rain next week.
We will also be doing inventory in the next few days.

Tony Alves.


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

Tony,i've Heard From Top Breeders That Certain Lofts "racers" Are Separated From The Main Colony And Given Special Treatment Due To The Entries Paying Extra Funds To Offer The Special Treatment And Training?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Sure would be nice to have an inventory posted. It's been quite a while since your bad toss.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
The weather has been rainy over the past week and we were not able to train, however we were able to take the birds today (Sunday) for a 50 mile toss and release them in smaller groups. We will start showing training results this week when we start releasing all birds together from the longer tosses, then we will have a true training results.
We posted an inventory result today of all birds here. This week it looks like we will get a lot of rain again so it will further delay the first race. It seems now that we cannot have the birds ready for the final 300 mile race until September 14th.
We must take our time so that the birds have proper training for the final race.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.
The birds have now had 4 tosses at 50 miles and 3 tosses at 65 miles in groups. The next toss will be at least 75 miles and all birds will be liberated together and we will start showing training results. Right now it looks like Wednesday will be the next training toss as Tuesday will be an extremely high humid day which would be too hot too train.
We are hoping the weather stays nice over the next couple of weeks as it is supposed to, and we will get into the short races with out any issue. The birds are looking very nice and we can tell you that we are very confident with the birds that are here. Now we will start real intense training and the best will be brought out of every bird.
It has been a tough season, with high losses and it still haunts us with the thought of it. All we can really say is that we will continue to give the remaining birds super care, and can promise you that we will have the birds in super condition come the main race !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. We have completed the first 100 mile training race.
It turned out to be an extremely hard race as the birds challenged a strong south east wind right in the face.
The birds had a very tough time leaving the release point and it was tough as they battled all day into the heat. Congratulations to Claude Rothgiesser who bred the 1st. place winning bird !, and also the 7th place bird out of the first group of 8 birds that were out in front. Fantastic results with 2 birds in the first group !! Claude is very well known as one of the BEST Fanciers in North America as his results have proven over and over again at whatever competition he enters birds in !!
Claude was a past car winner in the Sun City Million Dollar, and again in 2012 he also bred the CHAMPION POINT BIRD at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE winning the car prize !! Well done as we start off the 2014 series.
We are watching the weather closely, and it is looking like we might not be ready for the final race until the 21st of September . The weather just keeps on giving us rainy days so we will just have to be careful and pick good days for racing.
We will keep you posted.

Tony Alves.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

So how many birds were released? How many were home on the day from 100 miles? 

I think you need to listen to Kenny Rodgers, You need to know when to hold em *AND* know when to fold em.

I believe you should know by now that you don't know how to train and handle a large number of birds without heavy losses.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> So how many birds were released? How many were home on the day from 100 miles?
> 
> I think you need to listen to Kenny Rodgers, You need to know when to hold em *AND* know when to fold em.
> 
> I believe you should know by now that you don't know how to train and handle a large number of birds without heavy losses.


Unfortunately you probably know he won't really answer your questions. 

I don't know why anyone would keep entering this race. Even if you do have a bunch of free entries. I had a bird up there (kind of accidentally) and it was lost in one of their smash tosses. At least I think it was. Their updates and inventories are lacking. I guess they just don't want people to know their birds are gone.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone.
We have completed the 180 mile race. Congratulations to the 1st. place winner Domingos Loft who had 3 birds in the first drop of 16 birds. Another great performance was also achieved by Ferreira Bros., who also had 3 birds in the first drop of 16 birds. Although the first birds were flying in the 1400 Meters per minute, the race still proved difficult for some birds that never made it on the day.
We will try for the next training race towards the end of the week as we watch the weather.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone.
We are looking to go on our next training race this weekend which will be the 3rd training race of the season.
We also must mention of another very good performance on our last 180 mile race was the 2nd. and 4th. place birds were both bred by Guido Madrusan. Guido is no stranger to the winning circle as he has been a top performer in the last several years at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. Great performance seems to be in Guido"s pedigrees at many categories and surely his birds continue to prove it !! Congratulation , JOB WELL DONE !!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one.
We will have the 3rd. Training race on Sunday September 14th. from North Bay 150 miles.
You can see the shipping ( basketing list ) under results trainers. We are expecting headwinds so it should be a good working race. We still have 2 more training races before the 300 mile main race.
The weather has made it difficult to get good days for training and racing this year and it has set us back by several weeks. The main 300 mile race will be flown on Sunday September 28th., or the next favorable day if the weather is bad.
We know many have asked about when the main 300 mile race would be flown, but it has been difficult to predict the weather and we wanted to make sure the birds have their 5 training races and be well prepared for the 300 mile race.
Good luck to everyone on race-3 !!!

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. We have completed race #3 from 150 miles.
It was a very hard working race into headwinds, but we did manage to get 80% of the birds home.
We have corrected the race results. Congratulations to Guido Madrusan for winning 1st prize !! His winning bird was also 2nd at the 175 mile race !! We will try to get our next race in on Thursday or Friday if the weather is fine.
Right now the weekend coming is looking like rain. We will wait and see what the weather brings us.

Tony Alves.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*How many birds did you start with?

How many are still in the race?*


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone.
We have completed the 200 mile race and it was a real test on the birds as the first group of 8 birds arrived just after 6 hours. Congratulations to the winners and Team Nancy Lablond for winning 1st prize. The winner was bred by Paul Tsiampas who is well known to the winners circle !!! Since it was such a tough race we will skip our last training race and give the birds a short toss next week and they will be ready for the final 300 miles on Sunday September 28th.
We will post the prize money structure shortly.

Tony Alves.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Is there anyone on this forum that has birds in this race series?


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

2014 Canadian International One Loft Race Payout

300 Mile Main Race
1st - $15,000
2nd - $10,000
3rd - $5,000
4th - $3,000
5th - $2,000
6th - $1,000
7th - $1,000
8th - $1,000
9th - $1,000
10th - $1,000
11th - $500
12th - $500
13th - $500
14th - $500
15th - $500
16th - $500
17th - $500
18th - $500
19th - $500
20th - $400

300 Mile Main Race
1st AU or IF banded bird - $5,000
1st Champion Point bird - $3,000
2nd Champion Point bird - $1,500
3rd Champion Point bird - $1,000
1st Champion Point loft - $1,000
1st Champion Hot Striker team - $1,000

100 Mile Training Race
1st to 10th - $100 = total $1,000

150 Mile Training Race
1st to 10th - $100 = total $1,000

175 Mile Training Race
1st to 10th - $100 = total $1,000

200 Mile Training Race 
1st to 10th - $100 = total $1,000

TOTAL PAYOUT: $61,000.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. The birds had their last training toss today (Tuesday) from 50 miles before the main 300 mile race.
Right now the weather is looking rough with rain on Sunday and not much better over the next few days after that throughout the course, though it will be very nice at the home area. It is a tough decision, but we feel in the best interest of the birds we will have to go Saturday coming for the main race. We understand many are also racing on Saturday and it does mess up their plans, but we must go with what is best for the birds. We can only wait and see if there is a change in weather over the next couple of days. It has been a year with many set backs due to weather, but we have been patient and have delayed almost a month now. The least we can do is give the birds a good fair chance to have good returns which we believe we have them now very well trained and ready ! Please keep watching our diary reports for up dates.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. It has been a tough year with many tough races for the birds.
Congratulations to Pete Aiello of Niagara Falls Ontario for his first place finish !! winning $15,000 Dollars !
Second place was Davolos Loft USA winning $10,000 plus $5,000 for first IF band clocked for a total of $ 15,000 !!
Third place was Serenity Loft winning $5,000! We will continue to clock birds for the point system !!
Also we are planning in having a 375 mile race from Smooth Rock Falls in about 2 weeks. Entry will be $125 per bird ( of which $25 is perch fee ). Prizes 20 % for 1st place and then 10% declining, so if 100 birds are entered example $2,000 for 1st prize. Please email us which birds you want entered and we can hold back in the loft any bird you want to keep back.
Entry fees must be in before shipping night and can be deducted from any winnings.
We need to know in the next few days what you would like to do, so please confirm by email.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

UPDATE:
Hello everyone. It is unfortunate that there were such few participants interested in going the optional 375 mile race.
We now have decided that the final race from the 375m. is cancelled.
Birds can be picked up this Saturday Oct.4th. Please call us in advance. Ph: 905-478-1511.
American birds can be shipped back in about 2 weeks. Cost for shipping USA birds is $150 dollars from 1 to 6 birds.
You must mail us the shipping fees before the bird(s) are shipped back, or it can be deducted from any winnings.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. Next Saturday Oct.11th. will be the last day for picking up your birds if you want them back. American birds can be shipped back at cost of $150 dollars from 1 to 6 birds.
Please email us if you want your birds back. We need payment before birds are shipped or cost can be deducted from any winnings. We plan to ship birds into the USA in a week or 2.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, hope all is well. American birds will be shipped on November 12th back to the USA.
This coming weekend November 2, there is the auction of EL GALLO LOFT from Spring Hill Florida happening in Oshawa Ont. Manuel Rodriguez is one of the TOP lofts in Spring Hill and a top competitor in one loft races across the USA.
Gallo lofts has scored 5th overall in the very tough 2010 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE HAS ALSO SCORED EQUAL 1ST. TWO TIMES in 2011 and again in 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !!! That is an incredible flying record !! We can go on and on with so many great performances down from these birds, but you can see that in his pedigrees.
Manny as he is known to many of his friends won 1ST. in the 2009 GULF COAST CLASSIC with his now famous CLASSIC BOY. This great pigeon has gone on to become a top foundation bird for many fanciers across AMERICA. Here is a great chance to get hold of great bloodlines that win big everywhere in real competition where the stakes are high.
You can attend the LIVE AUCTION or bid on line at www.pigeons4you.com which is a new auction site in Canada !
See you all there as we know this is going to be an exciting auction with not just big names but REAL pigeons where performance is throughout the pedigrees ! 

Tony Alves.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

ace in the hole said:


> So how many birds were released? How many were home on the day from 100 miles?
> 
> I think you need to listen to Kenny Rodgers, You need to know when to hold em *AND* know when to fold em.
> 
> I believe you should know by now that you don't know how to train and handle a large number of birds without heavy losses.


I struggle to keep my foot in my mouth each and every time I read any of your posts dude!! It seems that a person has a very tough time finding any of your posts where you are constructive on anything? I bet you are the Pride and Joy of your club? Try being polite to people once,, you might make more friends that way!!I would bet money you don't have any birds in this race or any connection to it what so ever,, your just needing another place to post your negativity for the day?


----------

